# Transgender fad Victims



## Manonthestreet (Oct 6, 2019)

Rushed off to surgery and chopped up with no real care for them at all. Medical experimentation is what it is, Medical establishment doesn't give a damn about em. Too late they realize this. Notice the news rag just had to parrot the company line to try to malign, discredit the possibility they've created a holocaust
‘Hundreds’ of young transgender people seeking help to return to original sex
Sky News reports that the number of young people seeking gender transition is at an all-time high with very few who may later regret their decision.


28-year-old Charlie Evans identified as male for nearly 10 years. Last year, she detransitioned and went public with her story and said she was stunned by the number of people she discovered in a similar position.


----------



## 007 (Oct 6, 2019)

Young people have been force fed this SEXUAL PERVERSION in public schools for far too long. It's GENDER DYSFUNCTION, and NO, it's NOT NORMAL. The homos and their supporters have been INDOCTRINATING young people into their disgusting perversion. Not people "born that way," but TOLD that they can just CHANGE their SEX. Of course this is pure MENTALLY ILL DISTORTED DYSFUNCTIONAL BULL SHIT.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 6, 2019)

007 said:


> Young people have been force fed this SEXUAL PERVERSION in public schools for far too long. It's GENDER DYSFUNCTION, and NO, it's NOT NORMAL. The homos and their supporters have been INDOCTRINATING young people into their disgusting perversion. Not people "born that way," but TOLD that they can just CHANGE their SEX. Of course this is pure MENTALLY ILL DISTORTED DYSFUNCTIONAL BULL SHIT.


SOme of it is just normal teen rebellion which unfortunately ant be undone


----------



## 007 (Oct 6, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Young people have been force fed this SEXUAL PERVERSION in public schools for far too long. It's GENDER DYSFUNCTION, and NO, it's NOT NORMAL. The homos and their supporters have been INDOCTRINATING young people into their disgusting perversion. Not people "born that way," but TOLD that they can just CHANGE their SEX. Of course this is pure MENTALLY ILL DISTORTED DYSFUNCTIONAL BULL SHIT.
> ...


Exactly... it's COOL... or the latest FAD... the COOL KIDS DO IT... oh look at me, I'm TRANSITIONING. Uuuumm... no, you're not. You are and always will be the same sex you were born with, and if you do anything surgically to alter your physical body, you're just making a huge mistake.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2019)

not natural = lunacy


----------



## fncceo (Oct 6, 2019)

harmonica said:


> not natural = lunacy



Living in a brick house, wearing clothes, or driving cars aren't natural


... in that they do not occur in nature.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 6, 2019)

Unfortunately humanity seems to forever be stuck in "pendulum" actions. Never finding a good middle ground, sensible actions.
Instead societies go from one extreme to other.
My generation (teenagers in the 70s/80's) treated gay kids terribly. Transgenders were sick fucks who were right there with child molesters. Totally sick and demented.
  So instead of building reasonable acceptance, and realizing that transgender is in fact real.... BUT RARE...say again... RARE. 
Society went full retard and started such insanity as "theybies" where parents refuse to say their child is boy or girl...it is too be determined.
Complete fuckery and you bet...child abuse.
 And we are just now seeing the early stages of what had been done to them... they will pay the price. Not the moronic parents.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 6, 2019)

fncceo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > not natural = lunacy
> ...


you are not CHANGING anything by doing those things


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 6, 2019)

When I was a kid, I saw the world's Sex Change Surgery patient chatting on TV with Joe Pyne and Dave Susskind, the late Christine Jorgenson.

But at least with this pioneering She-Male, he was actually an adult, a WWII veteran , when he decided to make the switcheroo.   Mr. Jorgensen lived life and served his country, and even though I still disagree with his decision to be mutilated, at least he was an adult and  made his decision to "transition" based upon life experience.

Doing it to kids is an outrage IMHO.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2019)

I can’t wrap my head around all that I’ve done to myself in the last two years, much less the “help” that some health care professionals have done to me.

Two years ago, I was a healthy, beautiful girl heading toward high school graduation. Before long, I turned into an overweight, pre-diabetic nightmare of a transgender man. I Spent a Year as a Trans Man. Doctors Failed Me at Every Turn.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 8, 2019)

I support trannies!
Micheal Obama 2020!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 8, 2019)

I Spent a Year as a Trans Man. Doctors Failed Me at Every Turn.

That is a very sad story... For real...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 8, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Rushed off to surgery and chopped up with no real care for them at all. Medical experimentation is what it is, Medical establishment doesn't give a damn about em. Too late they realize this. Notice the news rag just had to parrot the company line to try to malign, discredit the possibility they've created a holocaust
> ‘Hundreds’ of young transgender people seeking help to return to original sex
> Sky News reports that the number of young people seeking gender transition is at an all-time high with very few who may later regret their decision.
> 
> ...



The adults who encouraged these children to start taking hormones or hormone blockers at a young age need to be tossed out of friggin helicopters 

These young adult were encouraged and exploited as chiLdren plain and simple 
THiers no getting around it fags 

Stay tHe fuck out of libraries and leave the kids alone ...hand off in every way shape or form until they're 18

They can have one Tommy has two daddy reading assignment  when they're in junior hIgh...how's that


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> I Spent a Year as a Trans Man. Doctors Failed Me at Every Turn.
> 
> That is a very sad story... For real...


Sounds like they have same quality of Drs the abortionists do, rejects and leftovers.


----------



## skye (Oct 8, 2019)

I can not feel sorry for those individuals.

I will not lie.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 8, 2019)

Here's the problem with any life-altering change ... adopting a new religion, going vegan, getting married, or sexual reassignment surgery...

... You've built up this picture in your head that once you make this change, everything that is wrong with your messed up life will be solved and you'll be perpetually happy.

When, inevitably, that doesn't occur, your disappointment will be devastating.  

We don't let children make life-altering decisions because they simply have no perspective on which to judge the consequences of their actions.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 9, 2019)

fncceo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > not natural = lunacy
> ...



I am still me in my brick house, in my clothes, in my car.

These youngsters have a disconnect between brain and body--only a tiny tiny fraction of them for real--but since victimhood is the new in thing, they are taking it on as a fad. But that fad is not where I live, what I wear or what I drive. I changes my body in ways never to be recovered.

Yeah. Different


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 9, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Here's the problem with any life-altering change ... adopting a new religion, going vegan, getting married, or sexual reassignment surgery...
> 
> ... You've built up this picture in your head that once you make this change, everything that is wrong with your messed up life will be solved and you'll be perpetually happy.
> 
> ...



You can deconvert
You can eat meat again (so easy)
You can get a divorce

You're not getting your penis back. You're just not. In any functional form. I mean think of saying "I really hate my left arm" and getting it chopped off. Extreme, huh?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 9, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the problem with any life-altering change ... adopting a new religion, going vegan, getting married, or sexual reassignment surgery...
> ...




Even if someone doesn't go to the extreme of penile amputation, and just takes Hormone shots, that can have very devastating effects especially in a growing body.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> I Spent a Year as a Trans Man. Doctors Failed Me at Every Turn.
> 
> That is a very sad story... For real...



Sad that she picked the wrong solution for her problem.  

If you read the article, she was a self-loathing lesbian, not a trans-man.  

From the article..

_By the time I was 17, my parents had long divorced and I was living with my dad. That’s when he found out I was dating girls. He promptly kicked me out of the house, saying it was his way or the highway.
....Every passing day, I saw myself as this awful “dyke,” this unnatural lesbian. I hated that image and would much rather have been a guy dating girls. So I Googled how to make the transition to male.
_
So really, kind of her own fault, not the fault of people who are genuinely transsexual.  Yeah, maybe her doctors could have done a better job...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> You can deconvert
> You can eat meat again (so easy)
> You can get a divorce
> 
> You're not getting your penis back. You're just not. In any functional form. I mean think of saying "I really hate my left arm" and getting it chopped off. Extreme, huh?



Yeah.

So it getting sticking two bags of silicon under your titties, stretching your skin over your face tighter than a drum so you don't look old...  lip augmentation, hair transplants, and all the other things people do to themselves because they don't like their bodies as they are.  

My personal favorite are Asian chicks who want to look more white and have their eyes rounded.   






yeah, that's all manner of fucked up, but oddly, you won't go on and on about that!  

(This is the part where you whine I called Political Chick a funny name....)


----------



## Politicallyinsane (Oct 10, 2019)

Fad? lol

Not based on science that has proven that transgenderism is a real biological reality for a couple million of our population. Yes, these people have the brainwiring of the opposite sex and is based on real peer reviewed papers and the reality that they have to live. Of course, you hate them because they go against your tiny little world view.

So you're going tell them to suck it up? What happened to that indivual liberty??Mr.hypocrite.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > You can deconvert
> ...



It's not the thread content. Go be a prick somewhere.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2019)

JustAGuy1 said:


> It's not the thread content. Go be a prick somewhere.



Naw, man, being a prick is what I do. 

I just find it hysterical that you get all upset about these people who want to change their gender, but you are fine with folks who want to change their race, appearance and age through surgical means.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> I just find it hysterical that you get all upset about these people who want to change their gender, but you are fine with folks who want to change their race, appearance and age through surgical means.




If an adult wants to change their sex, its a free country.     When George Jorgensen decided to have his penis amputated and call himself "Christine", he was an adult, a military veteran.    The problem is when children are subjected to powerful hormones and mutilating surgery.      

BTW, if a 15 year old girl wanted fake boobs, I wouldn't approve of that either.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> If an adult wants to change their sex, its a free country. When George Jorgensen decided to have his penis amputated and call himself "Christine", he was an adult, a military veteran. The problem is when children are subjected to powerful hormones and mutilating surgery.
> 
> BTW, if a 15 year old girl wanted fake boobs, I wouldn't approve of that either.



Nor would I.  

So how many kids do you think this is actually being done to?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > If an adult wants to change their sex, its a free country. When George Jorgensen decided to have his penis amputated and call himself "Christine", he was an adult, a military veteran. The problem is when children are subjected to powerful hormones and mutilating surgery.
> ...



Pretty many, and the number is increasing. On Cable TV, they have children bragging about being Trannies and She-Males.  Even if its just 5% of the population, that's still a pretty high number.

I graduated high school in 1974, Sort of a small school, maybe 220 kids, all boys.   But not a single homosexual.  It was a tough steel town, where the men were men and the women were glad of it.  I suppose a few guys got light in the loafers after high school- but we all normative while we were there.

Nowadays, my alma mater is closed, but the schools that are around all have homosexual clubs and they encourage the kids to be sissies.  I don't see any of this as good for the country.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 11, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Pretty many, and the number is increasing. On Cable TV, they have children bragging about being Trannies and She-Males. Even if its just 5% of the population, that's still a pretty high number.



A couple of points. First, transsexuals probably only make up 0.3% of the population.  Second, can't see a problem with people being honest and comfortable about who they are.  Seems like you're the one with the problem, not these kids. 



Polishprince said:


> I graduated high school in 1974, Sort of a small school, maybe 220 kids, all boys. But not a single homosexual. It was a tough steel town, where the men were men and the women were glad of it. I suppose a few guys got light in the loafers after high school- but we all normative while we were there.



No, stupid.  Probably 10% of them were gay.  They just had to deal with bigots like you and kept it hidden.  Maybe some of them pretended to be straight and made themselves miserable and whoever their partner was.  



Polishprince said:


> Nowadays, my alma mater is closed, but the schools that are around all have homosexual clubs and they encourage the kids to be sissies. I don't see any of this as good for the country.



Why is it bad?  Okay, this is an honest question I ask all homophobes.  Other than "I think it's icky" and "god says it's wrong", which are dumb reasons, how are gay people bothering you in any way, shape or form?


----------



## luchitociencia (Nov 11, 2019)

No matter what you make with your body, if you were born a man, then you will die a man.

"Cosmetic" surgery with removal of body parts, injecting hormones, acting like the opposite sex, nothing of that will "transform" a man into a woman and a woman into a man.

Being a man and a woman are the fact.

Being male of female is the behavior. Many think that is on reverse, but sex is not relate with male or female preference, due that male or female are behavior, not so a sexual status. If your dictionary says different, then communicate with the publisher and demand for them to correct the definitions.

A man who feels he is a woman can't get into a bathroom for "women". The individual who is born man must go to the bathroom for men. The label in the bathroom door doesn't say "male" or "female" but "men" and "women". This is the main reason why we must keep order, a kind of order which have keep humanity's sanity, decency and integrity alive throughout centuries.

This new "term" called "transgender" is nothing but a silly invention because it never happens in nature. It only happens in the mind of the affected individual and in the following the traffic status of ignorance of some people.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 11, 2019)

Her story is suspect IMO because she says....(from the link)

"From my earliest years, I was always different from the other girls. I wore boy clothes, and I played with boy toys. I was a classic tomboy."

"As I got older, I became romantically interested in other girls. In fact, with the exception of one guy I dated in high school, I exclusively dated girls."

There is not enough details like, what made you think wearing 'boy's clothes' made you a homosexual?  Plenty of women wear jeans and shirts.   That doesn't explain anything.  

My retort.....If you got romantically interested in other girls then you became an outlier in society because the vast majority of females are attracted to males....(the opposite sex).   Obviously something went array with your normal genetic programming.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 12, 2020)

Not just kids. I think at a minimum this industry mirrors the abortion one trying to escape scrutiny and proper standards.
Academic had gruelling sex swap surgery and then changed his mind at the last minute | Daily Mail Online
I was not suffering from gender confusion at all. I had no need to transition. My reasons for wanting a new identity, I would eventually learn, were complex and nothing to do with being male or female.

But I’d undergone an extensive series of extremely serious operations before I finally called a halt, pulling back from the brink in the nick of time.

Today I am still a man and the relief is huge. Yet I have been left with a battered body and a series of disturbing questions about how I could have reached such a state of mind, and about the transitioning industry that helped rush me headlong to the operating theatre.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 8, 2020)

When you don't accept your own body, this is a real tragedy.
I don't mean when you don't accept your sexual identity but even when you hate some "pieces" of you (your skin color, your height, your weight, your eyes, et al)
I think many of these people called transsexuals live their life as a nightmare.
Not all of them of course.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 8, 2020)

fncceo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > not natural = lunacy
> ...


travel/needing shelter/warmth/protection from sun/etc = natural = sensible=smart-necessary for life


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 8, 2020)

_Inventing Transgender Children_ includes contributions from academics, psychiatrists and parents, as well as young adults who transitioned as children but are now questioning the process they underwent. Together, they show that far from being an ever-present biological reality, transgenderism is an entirely invented concept with no basis in neuroscience, psychology or psychiatry. They argue that there is little evidence to support claims that brains are sexed, and no evidence whatsoever to suggest that some fetuses develop with mismatched brains and bodies. In fact, they note, ‘The idea that transgenderism is an internal, pre-social phenomenon that has existed throughout history is not an evidenced fact, but a proposition’. And far from being a long-standing proposition, it was only around five years ago that the existence of the transgender child became widely accepted. The making of trans children


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 8, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, man, being a prick is what I do.
> 
> .




I'm almost in tears.  I have waited over 117000 posts for you to tell the truth.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> I just find it hysterical that you get all upset about these people who want to change their gender, but you are fine with folks who want to change their race, appearance and age through surgical means.



 No sane person believes that you can change any of those (except appearance) through surgery, nor through any other quasi-medical Frankeneinsteinery.

  To believe that it is possible to change one's gender *sex*, race, or age through surgery is _prima facie_ proof of serious, delusional mental illness.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 8, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I just find it hysterical that you get all upset about these people who want to change their gender, but you are fine with folks who want to change their race, appearance and age through surgical means.
> ...


Some people believe they are Werewolves. Just as crazy as this "Gender" thing. And Libs say WE are Science deniers because of Global Warming hoax. Why do Libs deny actual BIOLOGY?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 8, 2020)

I am changing genders in the near future. I'm gonna be an Apache helicopter gunship.


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2020)

If one is born a woman one is a woman 

If one is born a man is  a man

Is that so hard to understand??????

Nothing on this earth will  change that


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 8, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> I am changing genders in the near future. I'm gonna be an Apache helicopter gunship.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 8, 2020)

skye said:


> If one is born a woman one is a woman
> 
> If one is born a man is  a man
> 
> ...



  To be pedantic, nobody is born a man or a woman, as those are the adult forms of male and female human beings, respectively; and one doesn't become an adult until quite a long time after one is born.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 9, 2020)

These individuals are mentally ill. Chopping their genitals off does not change that. I think we should offer them euthanasia as a viable care option. Many, if not most will choose it eventually.


----------



## dblack (Feb 9, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> These individuals are mentally ill. Chopping their genitals off does not change that. I think we should offer them euthanasia as a viable care option. Many, if not most will choose it eventually.



I'm fine with anything that gives them relief (ie, it's none of my business how other people want to mutilate themselves). I do think, however, that the modern liberal's freak-of-the-week approach to civil rights has come to celebrate this kind of deviance. It's become something that kids, and their parents, can latch onto to feel "special". And that's pretty fucked up.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 9, 2020)

fncceo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > not natural = lunacy
> ...



Living in a house, wearing clothes and driving cars are all advancements for human society.   Cutting up a young child's sexual organs is regressive and will ensure the decline of any human civilization.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 9, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> To be pedantic, nobody is born a man or a woman, as those are the adult forms of male and female human beings, respectively; and one doesn't become an adult until quite a long time after one is born.



Just to be clear,  when a baby is in the womb, male or female can be identified.  That male or female will NATURALLY grow and develop into a man or woman commensurate with their natural sexual organs.   Trying to rip one's born-with genitals out and declaring themselves whatever sex they 'identify' with is UNNATURAL.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 1, 2020)

The Tavistock and Portman NHS Trust, which runs the UK's first gender clinic in London, is being sued over concerns it gave powerful drugs to children as young as 12 without proper consent.  
In 2009/10, 40 girls under 18 were referred to doctors for gender treatment in England.

By 2017/18, the number had soared to 1,806. Over the same period, annual referrals for boys increased from 57 to 713.  Woman who claims she was rushed into taking 'experimental' puberty-blocking drugs | Daily Mail Online
Agenda driven "medical care" far divorced from First do no harm


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2020)

It’s being spun as “bigotry” to disagree, and “progressive” to get onboard. Labeling toddlers as young as 1, medicalizing children as young as 8, and performing double mastectomies (“top surgery”) on kids as young as 12, _way_ before they ever even have a chance to reach full cognitive brain development, isn’t progressive. It’s abuse. And my saying so, publicly, out in the mainstream, for several years now, hasn’t been without consequence, even threats. But reading about kids like Penny, fuels me to speak even louder than before.  

_“During my hospital stay, I realized my mistake. Transition wasn’t the fix I needed and it couldn’t take away my mental health issues. I had never been tested for any body issues, so we assumed it was gender dysphoria… I was completely distraught with my surgery.”_

— _Penny_









						Double Mastectomy at 15, Detrans 16-Year-Old Now Seeks Reversal
					

Penny was just 11 years old when she decided that people online were right — that she was "transgender." At 13, she was prescribed hormone blockers, and




					thevelvetchronicle.com


----------



## martybegan (Jul 12, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Here's the problem with any life-altering change ... adopting a new religion, going vegan, getting married, or sexual reassignment surgery...
> 
> ... You've built up this picture in your head that once you make this change, everything that is wrong with your messed up life will be solved and you'll be perpetually happy.
> 
> ...



The difference with all the latter options, there is options to go back that only involve time. 

Hell if you only dress and live as the opposite sex for a while, you have done nothing but waste time.

When you start giving someone hormones, start performing surgery, you create situations where you can't go back, you can't get a do-over. 

Surgery and drug treatments should be the LAST resort, only done if therapy and acceptance refuse to take hold with the person.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I Spent a Year as a Trans Man. Doctors Failed Me at Every Turn.
> ...



It's the fault of advocates pushing for early medical level treatment. 

Let them dress and act the sex they want to, let them get mental treatment to try to get them to accept their sex, then after they are 18 and if all other options don't work, let them explore surgical and chemical solutions to their issue.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 12, 2020)

fncceo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > not natural = lunacy
> ...


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 12, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Sad that she picked the wrong solution for her problem.
> 
> If you read the article, she was a self-loathing lesbian, not a trans-man.



Of course its the doctor's fault. 

The health care professional is supposed to be actually trained to differentiate between a "self loathing lesbian" and a "trans man" and a garden variety pervert or whatever, and to draw up a treatment plan.

If they can't tell the difference, they have no business performing irreversible and risque procedures on the patients.

I didn't make the determination that I needed a root canal last week- its beyond my capabilities, so I relied on a trained endodontist to diagnose the problem and prescribe a treatment.   If I found out later I didn't need a root canal at all, the doctor could hide behind the idea that I "wanted" the treatment, because it was his diagnosis that cause me to want it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 12, 2020)

martybegan said:


> When you start giving someone hormones, start performing surgery, you create situations where you can't go back, you can't get a do-over.
> 
> Surgery and drug treatments should be the LAST resort, only done if therapy and acceptance refuse to take hold with the person.





martybegan said:


> It's the fault of advocates pushing for early medical level treatment.
> 
> Let them dress and act the sex they want to, let them get mental treatment to try to get them to accept their sex, then after they are 18 and if all other options don't work, let them explore surgical and chemical solutions to their issue.



  I have to dispute that those are ever valid options.

  As a matter of undeniable, immutable scientific fact, it is biologically impossible for a male human to become female, or for a female human to become male, no matter what bizarre quasi-medical Frankensteinery is done to them.  I maintain that it is nothing less than fraud and malpractice to ever perform such procedures, and to represent that they do change the patient's sex; and that it is not ever a valid treatment for any delusional mental illness to validate the patients delusions, to treat them as reality, and least of all, to perform destructive quasi-medical procedures in order to reinforce these delusions.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 12, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > When you start giving someone hormones, start performing surgery, you create situations where you can't go back, you can't get a do-over.
> ...



As a last resort I can see it being an attempt to give the person some relief from their condition. The issue happens when the view that this person is now actually the opposite sex is forced up society, and impacts other peoples lives negatively.

Some dude with his twig and berries removed or not living as a woman and living in a big urban city with other fringe types isn't a big deal. Some guy in the same scenario, but younger and trying to compete athletically with actual women is another thing entirely.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 18, 2020)

Irreversible Damage: The Transgender Craze Seducing Our Daughters: Shrier, Abigail: 9781684510313: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 18, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Rushed off to surgery and chopped up with no real care for them at all.


That's the problem. 8 days old according to the Old Testament. There's no Jesus for these parents.



iamwhatiseem said:


> Society went full retard and started such insanity as "theybies" where parents refuse to say their child is boy or girl...it is too be determined


They deliberately altered the sex of their babies in utero, to satisfy their own perversions of paradisiacal parenthood without consequences.


007 said:


> Not people "born that way," but TOLD that they can just CHANGE their SEX. Of course this is pure MENTALLY ILL DISTORTED DYSFUNCTIONAL BULL SHIT


Not born the same sex as conceived. Human life begins at conception, not at birth or parturition from the womb, and it must all be taken into account. To cripple or alter it is mayhem; to end it is murder.

God determined the distribution of sex in Creation: the promiscuous parents, pimps, and prostitutes sitting in church cannot be allowed to sex children against nature and against their will, as if they were sexing chicken eggs to separate the cocks from the hens.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 11, 2020)

Last year, a groundbreaking study published in the _American Journal of Psychiatry_ (_AJP_) claimed to prove that transgender surgery improves the mental health of people suffering from gender dysphoria (the persistent and painful identification with the gender opposite one’s biological sex). Earlier this month, however, _AJP_ issued a “correction” that acknowledged key flaws in the study and admitted that the true results “demonstrated no advantage of surgery.” This represents a severe blow to the transgender ideological takeover of American medicine. Transgender Surgery Does Not Improve Mental Health, Academics Belatedly Admit So in fact they have destroyed these people to service a lie


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 11, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Rushed off to surgery and chopped up with no real care for them at all. Medical experimentation is what it is, Medical establishment doesn't give a damn about em. Too late they realize this. Notice the news rag just had to parrot the company line to try to malign, discredit the possibility they've created a holocaust
> ‘Hundreds’ of young transgender people seeking help to return to original sex
> Sky News reports that the number of young people seeking gender transition is at an all-time high with very few who may later regret their decision.
> 
> ...


I think if one is born male or female, to pretend they are not is a mental disorder.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 6, 2020)

Forget What Gender Activists Tell You. Here’s What Medical Transition Looks Like
					

Free Thought Lives




					quillette.com


----------



## justinacolmena (Oct 7, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> … if one is born male or female …


Let's translate that into Finnish for Mr. Buttfucker Law Enforcement Officer Badge #123.

… jos joku on syntynyt mieheksi tai naiseksi …

That is, one is born a different gender than conceived. To say "born" a certain gender is not to say "conceived" as the same gender as claimed and adjudicated at law to have been "born" or in other words "delivered" by Mr. Dr. Obstetrician who routinely performs the circumcision and sexing of the child by operation of the knife, after having administered artificial anabolic steroids in utero via amniocentesis in order to enhance the primary sex characteristics of the developing child in the womb. But the gentlemen of the district, and all Christian Democrat apologists, claim that life begins at birth as certified at their pleasure by the recorder of vital statistics in and for the aforementioned district of the circumcision pursuant to the bloodlust and brutal desire of such esteemed gentlemen of the court.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 7, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> That is, one is born a different gender than conceived. To say "born" a certain gender is not to say "conceived" as the same gender as claimed and adjudicated at law to have been "born" or in other words "delivered" by Mr. Dr. Obstetrician who routinely performs the circumcision and sexing of the child by operation of the knife, after having administered artificial anabolic steroids in utero via amniocentesis in order to enhance the primary sex characteristics of the developing child in the womb. But the gentlemen of the district, and all Christian Democrat apologists, claim that life begins at birth as certified at their pleasure by the recorder of vital statistics in and for the aforementioned district of the circumcision pursuant to the bloodlust and brutal desire of such esteemed gentlemen of the court.


Hopefully your drug shipment is on the way.


----------



## WarmPotato (Oct 8, 2020)

This thread is depressing.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 1, 2020)

In a groundbreaking ruling that should set the standard for such complex issues, Dame Victoria Sharp concluded that puberty-blockers are experimental, that their effects are not “reversible” as transgender activists claim, and that in order to consent to receive such drastic treatment, children must understand adult concepts that are almost certainly beyond their grasp.   UK Court Protects Kids From Transgender Chemical Castration (pjmedia.com)


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 1, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> transgender activists claim, and that in order to consent to receive such drastic treatment, children


Gay adult men want boys to remain boys. It should ring alarm bells that those gay men are seeking “consent” from boys for sexual mutilation that is not transgender at all, but merely gay male effeminacy.

There's a Level III sex offender problem with those pedophile “transgender” activists.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (Dec 1, 2020)

fncceo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > not natural = lunacy
> ...


Neither is slashing your foreskin! - Sorry I couldn't resist! Ha ha ha


----------



## fncceo (Dec 2, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Those with excess have no issue with donating to charity.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 2, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Neither is slashing your foreskin! - Sorry I couldn't resist! Ha ha ha


Abraham circumcised himself in the desert, still in spiritual bondage to Sodom. Job scraped himself with a pot shard: that he cursed the day of his birth was proof that he didn't do the damage to himself.

Little girls are getting cut up and doctored in the pussy, too. FGM, female circumcision, Jewish "bat" mitzvah, old ladies go "batty" at baby showers, etc.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (Dec 2, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Neither is slashing your foreskin! - Sorry I couldn't resist! Ha ha ha
> ...


The practice should have been outlawed decades ago. Thankfully parents of young girls who either attempt or succeed in FGM face prison in the UK irrespective of their religion. The same should be true of Rabbi's who take a scalpel to a healthy baby boy. These medically unqualified religious zealots should also be locked up.
If a guy wants circumcision then he should be left till he is over 18 to make that fully informed adult choice.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 18, 2020)

The Tragedy of Transhood | Jonathon Van Maren | First Things 

In _Transhood_, we witness children struggling to cope and parents breaking down as they attempt to understand and respond to gender dysphoria. The consensus—as seen in Avery’s story—is that social and medical transition are the only solutions. As one heartbroken mom says: “I would rather have a healthy son than a suicidal daughter.” 

This false choice is the trans movement’s fundamental argument. But the available evidence on transgender suicide rates contradicts this. Birmingham University analyzed 100 studies done on people who had undergone gender reassignment surgeries and found no conclusive evidence that they experienced any psychological benefits. One of the only long-term studies, done by the University Hospital and University of Bern in Switzerland, looked at quality of life fifteen years after these surgeries and found that nearly all recipients reported a lower quality of life as well as many negative physical side effects.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 18, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> The Tragedy of Transhood | Jonathon Van Maren | First Things
> 
> In _Transhood_, we witness children struggling to cope and parents breaking down as they attempt to understand and respond to gender dysphoria. The consensus—as seen in Avery’s story—is that social and medical transition are the only solutions. As one heartbroken mom says: “I would rather have a healthy son than a suicidal daughter.”
> 
> This false choice is the trans movement’s fundamental argument. But the available evidence on transgender suicide rates contradicts this. Birmingham University analyzed 100 studies done on people who had undergone gender reassignment surgeries and found no conclusive evidence that they experienced any psychological benefits. One of the only long-term studies, done by the University Hospital and University of Bern in Switzerland, looked at quality of life fifteen years after these surgeries and found that nearly all recipients reported a lower quality of life as well as many negative physical side effects.




"Christine" Jorgensen seemed well adapted as a "Tranny" or a "She-Male" back in the day.   But it was his career and he was able to monetize it.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 18, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> The practice should have been outlawed decades ago.


The Jews had better luck _requiring_ it rather than outlawing it in order to stop such vicious practices, and anyways it was the Law of the Sodomites under Chedorlaomer, the Law of the Medes and the Persians, the Law of their Babylonian captors, and the Roman tyrants Caesar Augustus, King Herod, and Pontius Pilate that actually enforced circumcision for the customs of issuing birth certificates which were never really traditional to the Jewish nation as such.

Doctors in the U.S. since the Vietnam War to this day always practice full circumcision on all male infants, many of whom die from opioid overdose.
*


			Perinatal Drug Abuse And Neonatal Drug Withdrawal - StatPearls - NCBI Bookshelf
		

*








						Neonatal abstinence syndrome: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia
					

Neonatal abstinence syndrome (NAS) is a group of problems that can happen when a baby is exposed to opioid drugs for a length of time while in their mother's womb.




					medlineplus.gov
				











						Opioid-Dependent Newborns Get New Treatment: Mom Instead of Morphine - California Health Care Foundation
					

When babies are born dependent on opioids, typically they are whisked away from their mothers, put into the neonatal intensive care unit (NICU), dosed with morphine to get them through withdrawal, and gradually weaned off the drug—a process that can take weeks. Research now suggests that this...




					www.chcf.org


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> "Christine" Jorgensen seemed well adapted as a "Tranny" or a "She-Male" back in the day. But it was his career and he was able to monetize it.


They offer butt to homosexual males.
They don't want real breasts or a real vagina.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 18, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> to this day always practice full circumcision on all male infants, many of whom die from opioid overdose.



The article is about babies born addicted to opioids they receive who IN THE WOMB.

I have to point out, it's much more difficult to perform a circumcision while the child is still in utero.  It involves putting two arms and a scalpel into the vagina of a pregnant woman.  Not very easy to do, even with a cow.

Most people wait until the baby is born, and some days after, to perform the rite.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 18, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Most people wait until the baby is born, and some days after, to perform the rite.







__





						JOHN 9:2 KJV And his disciples asked him, saying, Master, who did sin, this man, or his parents, that he was born blind?
					

John 9:2 KJV: And his disciples asked him, saying, Master, who did sin, this man, or his parents, that he was born blind?




					www.kingjamesbibleonline.org
				







__





						ACTS 3:2 KJV And a certain man lame from his mother's womb was carried, whom they laid daily at the gate of the temple...
					

Acts 3:2 KJV: And a certain man lame from his mother's womb was carried, whom they laid daily at the gate of the temple which is called Beautiful, to ask alms of them that entered




					www.kingjamesbibleonline.org
				



Do you need even more help?


fncceo said:


> The article is about babies born addicted to opioids they receive who IN THE WOMB.


They're doctors. The foreskin is considered part of the mother's womb, and the baby isn't considered born until it's cut off.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (Dec 18, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > The practice should have been outlawed decades ago.
> ...


I don't understand how any of these practices were ever allowed on children.
We don't allow under 18's to vote, yet do allow them to have their genitals removed etc.
Or disfigure babies who have no say in whether they want to be disfigured or not by circumcision.
Let them decide when they are 18.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 18, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Or disfigure babies who have no say in whether they want to be disfigured or not by circumcision.


Babies are already disfigured and maimed in the womb by injection of anabolic steroids or other teratogenic drugs into the baby's body *in utero* via *amniocentesis*.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 18, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > Oz and the Orchestra said:
> ...




I think it should be older than that.   Christine Jorgensen waited until he was a WW2 veteran, Caitlin Jenner waited even longer.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 18, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> The foreskin is considered part of the mother's womb, and the baby isn't considered born until it's cut off.



Where on Earth did you study anatomy?!


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 18, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Where on Earth did you study anatomy?!


You're on the internet and you can't find anatomy? What planet do you live on?


----------



## fncceo (Dec 18, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Where on Earth did you study anatomy?!
> ...



You said that the fetus is attached to the placenta _by it's penis_.  Did you learn that on The Internet?

That would be extremely inconvenient to a female fetus.

You need to use a better search engine.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 19, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> > Neither is slashing your foreskin! - Sorry I couldn't resist! Ha ha ha
> ...


A bat mitzvah has nothing to do with female genital mutilation.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 19, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A bat mitzvah has nothing to do with female genital mutilation.


Some of those old ladies are a little too batty, and little girls are “busy” all the time and need to go to the bathroom altogether too frequently after what they do to them there. A baby shower or a bachelorette party that gets out of control with too much wine, beer, marijuana, hard liquor, and hard drugs is no place for an underage girl. I've got to stick to my guns and skip the social(ist) gatherings.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 19, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > A bat mitzvah has nothing to do with female genital mutilation.
> ...


I have been to an awful lot of bat mitzvahs.  You are having sex dreams about little girls.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 19, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have been to an awful lot of bat mitzvahs. You are having sex dreams about little girls.


You're batty, and you're engaging in a transference of your own sex crimes onto others who have done no harm to little children. And I don't like that artificial separation or insinuation of vice between little girls and little boys -- because I know little boys are also harmed greatly in such settings -- and often as not by unqualified and oathbreaking women charged with childcare duties.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 19, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> I am changing genders in the near future. I'm gonna be an Apache helicopter gunship.



And not just an Apache helicopter gunship. A homosexual Apache helicopter gunship.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 19, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> They offer butt to homosexual males.



I'm still not seeing the problem.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 19, 2020)

skye said:


> If one is born a woman one is a woman
> 
> If one is born a man is a man


Birth and parturition from the womb do not impart gender. That is determined at conception, whether the father's spermatozoon contains an X or a Y chromosome to combine with the mother's ovum that always has an X chromosome. If only those oathbreaking doctors had been more faithful to the gender that was foreordained, predestined, and determined by the Creator at the time of conception.








						Psalm 139:13–16 KJV 1900 - For thou hast… | Biblia
					

For thou hast possessed my reins:       Thou hast covered me in my mother’s womb.       I will praise thee; for I am fearfully and...




					biblia.com
				











						Bible Gateway passage: Jeremiah 1:5 - King James Version
					

Before I formed thee in the belly I knew thee; and before thou camest forth out of the womb I sanctified thee, and I ordained thee a prophet unto the nations.




					www.biblegateway.com
				





skye said:


> Is that so hard to understand??????
> 
> Nothing on this earth will change that







__





						DANIEL 6:8 KJV Now, O king, establish the decree, and sign the writing, that it be not changed, according to the law...
					

Daniel 6:8 KJV: Now, O king, establish the decree, and sign the writing, that it be not changed, according to the law of the Medes and Persians, which altereth not.




					www.kingjamesbibleonline.org
				



“The law of the Medes and Persians, which altereth not” is no substitute for that which is preordained of God.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 19, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > They offer butt to homosexual males.
> ...


Then you're dead meat, and that's the problem.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 27, 2020)

The malady has nothing to do with god, who does not exist. What does exist is Homo sapiens projecting their crotch-clownism into the socius and onto those who could care less. This recognition Jones stems from choices in life made early on. Start with Narciccus.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 27, 2020)

The gunship cannot be said to be homosexual only, because it is a machine to get rid of males.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 30, 2020)

Julia Kristeva evokes the idea of pseudo-Narcissus, whose early choices compel it to gravitate back to the mother rather than identify with the father. This is the pathology of transgenders, who take this trajectory into the literal flesh.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 30, 2020)

Delving deeper into the transgender pathology, Shults writes on page 126, ‘Deleuze is careful to emphasize the extreme fragility of the surface. Sense is deployed as long as the frontier between bodies and language holds, but the incorporeal play of the silent (crack[italics]) of thought can all too easily lose its superficial energy and collapse into the noisy blows of corporeal mixtures, becoming (incarnated [it.]) in the depths of bodies. Stoic ethics requires an affirmative, yet cautious, use of the hammer.’
(Shults F, Iconoclastic Theology: Gilles Deleuze and the Secretion of Atheism)


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 30, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I Spent a Year as a Trans Man. Doctors Failed Me at Every Turn.
> ...



Well, yeah.  By definition, nothing about the leftist agenda involves genuine caring for actual, individual humans.  So propagating that agenda isn't going to attract the best, most professional, and most genuinely caring people . . . even in the medical field.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 30, 2020)

Politicallyinsane said:


> Fad? lol
> 
> Not based on science that has proven that transgenderism is a real biological reality for a couple million of our population. Yes, these people have the brainwiring of the opposite sex and is based on real peer reviewed papers and the reality that they have to live. Of course, you hate them because they go against your tiny little world view.
> 
> So you're going tell them to suck it up? What happened to that indivual liberty??Mr.hypocrite.



WHAT science, exactly?  Can you cite me any actual science, as opposed to opportunistic shysters and cowards parroting what the left orders them to say in order to make a buck or keep their jobs?

What is the "brainwiring of the opposite sex"?  Can you actually explain to me what the "brainwiring" of all people who are female actually is, and how you know that?

At this point, "peer reviewed" is only impressive to gullible sheep who grovel and worship in front of anyone with a degree, because they're too insecure to think for themselves if it might mean bucking the mob.


----------



## Orangecat (Dec 30, 2020)

skye said:


> I can not feel sorry for those individuals.
> 
> I will not lie.


Stupid choices have consequences. Life lessons.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 30, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Two years ago, I was a healthy, beautiful girl heading toward high school graduation. Before long, I turned into an overweight, pre-diabetic nightmare of a transgender man. I Spent a Year as a Trans Man. Doctors Failed Me at Every Turn.


I've spent over 40 years of my life as a trans man from a wrongful and despicable birth, and I regret every moment of it.
Other women have always despised me and insisted on maintaining an extra social distance from me, and made plans to murder me.
Men have tended to use me and take advantage of me with an inordinate desire, but they have all the same refused to allow me to take part in their social activities as an equal.


skye said:


> I can not feel sorry for those individuals.
> 
> I will not lie.


I don't feel sorry for you either when you lose your life over pressing false charges and filing false sex charge papers in court. You are under the command of a pimp straight out of Vegas preaching Catholic morality. That does not not stand.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 30, 2020)

Badger is a lesbian trapped in a man’s body, but has no cringing desire for surgical experiments.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 30, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > I have been to an awful lot of bat mitzvahs. You are having sex dreams about little girls.
> ...


Do you always babble and make no sense?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 30, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Two years ago, I was a healthy, beautiful girl heading toward high school graduation. Before long, I turned into an overweight, pre-diabetic nightmare of a transgender man. I Spent a Year as a Trans Man. Doctors Failed Me at Every Turn.
> ...


Evidently so.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 30, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Her story is suspect IMO because she says....(from the link)
> 
> "From my earliest years, I was always different from the other girls. I wore boy clothes, and I played with boy toys. I was a classic tomboy."
> 
> ...



I don't recall her saying she thought wearing boy clothes and being a tomboy made her a homosexual.  Seems like she did feel like it made her "not right" as a girl, which is silly.  One of the things I dislike most about this "transgender" fad is the way it erases the entire long struggle of women to be viewed as complex, unique individual humans rather than just a bunch of shallow stereotypes, which the "transgender" fad is now reinforcing as THE definition of "female".

Seems to me like her real problem was that she had some self-esteem and identity issues.  Because no one in her life bothered to identify them and help her deal with them, she went to the Internet and pop culture looking for answers, and found the wrong one.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 30, 2020)

We can agree with self-esteem issues as a symptom, though it still does not exclude pre-oedipal structures a la Kristeva, at a very young age.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 30, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Badger is a lesbian trapped in a man’s body, but has no cringing desire for surgical experiments.


People don't want to have sexual intercourse 24×7.

People are required have to interact socially in a superficially positive birth-gender-appropriate manner with others and maintain respect for ladies of higher social standing at all times in order to avoid being served with felony sex charges or restraining orders whatnot if deemed a danger or threat to upstanding street ladies.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 30, 2020)

The term “higher social standing” is problematic, to be sure.

Postposttranssexual Abjection as Kuklos Exothen





						Abjection | TSQ: Transgender Studies Quarterly | Duke University Press
					






					read.dukeupress.edu
				



’....Abjection ‘to cast out’....Tongan men found themselves excluded from the multitude of mainstream social relationships that would usually afford them protection....difference between internal and external becomes unclear....marginalized subjects can question the hegemonic forces that seek their oppression and in the process regain control of the signification of their subjectivity.’

So what role is OP’s subject playing when is included is the symbol for the superego, the police? At that point, which is more OP’s subject, the signifier or the signified? A friendly superego on the part of the subject instead of a deceptive, coercive trapping image, reveals the problematic of Foucault’s two types of power, puissance and pouvoir.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 30, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Foucault’s two types of power, puissance and pouvoir


Puissance is permission; pouvoir is ability.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 30, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Her story is suspect IMO because she says....(from the link)
> ...


Agreed, that being said, I do think a lot of the ones making her feel 'not right' for being a "Tomboy" could actually be other females.   A lot of men actually like women who enjoy sports, wear jeans, etc. so I don't think it was men making her feel that way.   As far has her being attracted to other females, like you said, that is another issue.   Could be genetic, environmental, abuse, etc.  As far as 'complex' goes, all I can say is I still have yet to figure out my wife after 40+ years of marriage.   She, however has got me down to a 'T'....Not sure how that works.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes, one type of the two powers has to do with ability. The desire this 
power attracts is the desire to be around someone. You may have the ability to attract some, but usually not everyone. In the myth, Narcissus could attract everyone.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 30, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Rushed off to surgery and chopped up with no real care for them at all. Medical experimentation is what it is, Medical establishment doesn't give a damn about em. Too late they realize this. Notice the news rag just had to parrot the company line to try to malign, discredit the possibility they've created a holocaust
> ‘Hundreds’ of young transgender people seeking help to return to original sex
> Sky News reports that the number of young people seeking gender transition is at an all-time high with very few who may later regret their decision.
> 
> ...



Isn't there a law about interfering with a person and their sexual choices? 

Shouldn't their insurance pay for their mental disease?


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 30, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Badger is a lesbian trapped in a man’s body, but has no cringing desire for surgical experiments.



I identify as a black male lesbian, American Bald Eagle. So, I am an endangered minority.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 30, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Seemed to me like it might be something she picked up from the attitudes of her family members.  Could be her attraction to women instead of men was fostered by the same attitudes toward femininity that made her feel bad about being a tomboy.  And she did say that her issues with being a "self-loathing lesbian" came from the fact that she didn't like other gay people, so she felt very out-of-place being a part of a group she doesn't like.  

Anthropologically, men are built to be hunters/warriors.  Those are occupations that lend themselves far more to a direct, focused sort of mind.  The roles women fulfilled in society, on the other hand, lend themselves to complexity, emotional perception, and empathy.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 30, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seemed to me like it might be something she picked up from the attitudes of her family members. Could be her attraction to women instead of men was fostered by the same attitudes toward femininity that made her feel bad about being a tomboy. And she did say that her issues with being a "self-loathing lesbian" came from the fact that she didn't like other gay people, so she felt very out-of-place being a part of a group she doesn't like.



Then it could only be the women in her family causing her distress, IMO.



> "Anthropologically, men are built to be hunters/warriors. Those are occupations that lend themselves far more to a direct, focused sort of mind. The roles women fulfilled in society, on the other hand, lend themselves to complexity, emotional perception, and empathy."



Correct, from an anthropological POV, technology has changed the natural roles of men and women however, those instincts still remain to some extent because (again IMO) 'Father Nature' has an instinct for human survival via procreation.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the thread content. Go be a prick somewhere.
> ...



Show me where you got these ideas? Oh right....you can't. You just made it up.


----------



## skye (Dec 30, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I can not feel sorry for those individuals.
> ...




I tend to  agree with that statement, because it's true.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 30, 2020)

The pathology may go back well before the infant begins to talk, the pre-oedipal stage described by Melanie Klein. At the time the infant begins to recognize that the parents are not one entity but two.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 30, 2020)

Jordan Peterson sheds some light....Great man and philosopher.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 31, 2020)

At 15:87 timepoint in the video, the semantics collide in three different words. Thus, we’ll add a philosopher of our own.

Jean-Luc Nancy








						Jean-Luc Nancy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




A pertinent Nancy quote is, ‘We (are[italics]) meaning.’ (The Gravity of Thought). The three words that collide in the video (are[it.])the differences between signifier and signified.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 31, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seemed to me like it might be something she picked up from the attitudes of her family members. Could be her attraction to women instead of men was fostered by the same attitudes toward femininity that made her feel bad about being a tomboy. And she did say that her issues with being a "self-loathing lesbian" came from the fact that she didn't like other gay people, so she felt very out-of-place being a part of a group she doesn't like.
> ...



No, I don't think it has to be just the women in her family.  Girls are also very sensitive to how their fathers react to their expression of their identity and femininity.  Say, for example, if her father was the super-traditional sort who thought "proper" girls had to be soft and frilly and girly, and disapproved of her boyish behavior and expressed negative attitudes toward homosexuality.  That could have a profound effect on how she saw herself.


----------



## badger2 (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes, the father does have a profound effect on the daughter. As Kristeva says, ‘a daughter just don’t put up with the death of her father.’ The pseudo-naricissist seems to have identified more with the mother.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 20, 2021)

When Sons Become Daughters: It’s Time to Admit That Reflexive ‘Affirmation’ Has Been a Mistake
					

Sydney. London. Toronto.




					quillette.com
				



There have been dozens of detailed studies of patients and their backgrounds, which answer the "WHAT" but fail completely to answer the "WHY" and without knowing the why of gender confusion, medicine is operating in the same ignorance and arrogance as it did when Magnus Hirschfeld killed Einer Wegener (The Danish Girl) with his experimental surgery in 1930. When politically correct governments and legislative bodies cater to this very small minority in hopes of gaining support from this community, they do so by actually harming the very people they wish to help.








						‘It was wrong to cut off my male anatomy’: people who regret sex change surgery (PHOTOS)
					

Rene Jax was born in a man’s body with a woman’s mind. In 1990, he underwent gender reassignment surgery in the hope that finally becoming a woman would make him feel “complete.




					rtd.rt.com


----------



## justinacolmena (Jun 20, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> legislative bodies cater to this very small minority


Quit smoking. Snuff it out bro. Get your nose out of other people's ass.


Manonthestreet said:


> harming the very people they wish to help


That is a very real risk. Professional toothpulling, traintrack tooth straightening, unnecessary ophthalmic surgeries, brutal circumcisions, silicone breast, hip, and lip implants, and other unneeded surgeries also need to be punished out of existence.

I prescribe the most severe medieval punishments that can possibly be inflicted for those who continue to practice medieval medicine in this day and age of the 21st century, and I make no apologies for it.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 20, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > legislative bodies cater to this very small minority
> ...


Written by people who had the surgery......oooooops


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 20, 2021)

No one .... young or old should be able to consent to that surgery.

Anyone who is gender confused is obviously suffering from a Mental Disorder and is in no condition to be consenting to an elective medical procedure.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 6, 2022)

The Coming Storm Over Trans 'Tuskegee Experiment' - The American Conservative
					

Angry dad: 'There is no way to cross that chasm to find forgiveness for the people who knowingly turned the last 50 years of my daughter's life into a living nightmare'




					www.theamericanconservative.com


----------



## See50 (Nov 6, 2022)

Manonthestreet said:


> Rushed off to surgery and chopped up with no real care for them at all. Medical experimentation is what it is, Medical establishment doesn't give a damn about em. Too late they realize this. Notice the news rag just had to parrot the company line to try to malign, discredit the possibility they've created a holocaust
> ‘Hundreds’ of young transgender people seeking help to return to original sex
> Sky News reports that the number of young people seeking gender transition is at an all-time high with very few who may later regret their decision.
> 
> ...


A few people make a mistake ,but, the majority of trans are legitimate and satisfied.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 6, 2022)

See50 said:


> A few people make a mistake ,but, the majority of trans are legitimate and satisfied.


Yeah that's it


----------



## Manonthestreet (Today at 7:29 PM)

The Bravery and Brilliance of Detransitioner Chloe Cole - The Stream
					

Chloe Cole recently spoke about her ordeal with gender transition and now detransition. To see and hear it live was incredibly powerful.




					stream.org


----------

